

ARM-based Xbox ‘lite’ coming in 2013, Xbox 360 successor later, insider claims - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/03/22/arm-based-xbox-lite-coming-in-2013-xbox-360-successor-later-insider-claims/

======
octotoad
If its true and an ARM arch is used, I wonder if it says anything about their
next-gen system's hardware. Seems a bit strange to use ARM in between two
PowerPC systems (assuming they stick with IBM) when it comes to
backwards/forwards compatibility between platforms. I suppose this 'lite'
system could just be a red headed stepchild, stop-gap product that they're
willing to toss aside at a later date.

~~~
roc
> _"Seems a bit strange to use ARM in between two PowerPC systems"_

It makes perfect sense if they're more concerned about integration with
Windows Phone and Windows 8 ARM tablets.

If they're courting those developers and building _that_ ecosystem, uniting
the architecture and development platforms would be a big win.

------
drivebyacct2
It's almost too obvious. The Xbox360 is a pretty impressive media platform. My
parents bought one for the 1080p streaming video, Netflix and basic Kinect
games. They've never picked up a controller I'm sure. With the Apple TV and
Raspberry PI making home entertainment simple, compact and cheap, it seems
natural to extend the Xbox brand to a more simple device to target those
without an Xbox.

------
huggyface
Based upon a comment by some random person on Reddit?

~~~
ssmall
Go look at that thread too. It is ridiculous. He's a brand new user who just
started one thread called "IAMA someone who 'leaks' information about
Microsoft's future plans. AMAA" and in it he says "I do not work for
Microsoft, any of it partners or contractors" yet he seems to know everything
about a wide variety of things inside MS from dev tools to Windows to xbox, I
didn't see a single "I don't know" reply in the thread. There are a lot of
redflags in there on that being a huge load of BS.

